# WTS: Bullet Casting tools/lead



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I no longer shoot as much as I used to. I've got just about everything someone would need to start casting their own lead bullets. If you're interested, please PM me. Furnace, lube/sizer, molds, etc. The molds are for .38 Special/.357


----------

